# Is Martial Arts Training Risky for EMS Personnel?



## JohnRG (Sep 8, 2014)

Iv been curious about weather training in Sports like Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, Judo, MMA or any Martial Art in general if it can be potential dangerous on the body by potentially causing injury considering how physically demanding the job of EMS can be on the body already, especially your back. Is there any EMS personnel that trains in these activities on your spar time. If so how has your experience been thus far? Does the Mental and Physical Benefits of Martial Arts training outweigh the physical risk of injury?


----------



## Tigger (Sep 9, 2014)

Sports have injury risks. You need to decide if you manage them in a way that will not put your career in jeopardy. I don't do martial arts but I do ski a lot and have had several significant injuries prior to working in EMS. I pay the money for short term disability (Aflac) as a result and try to be in good shape.

I'm not giving up what I love for work. If you love martial arts, you'll find a way to manage the risk properly.


----------



## Rick Tresnak (Sep 9, 2014)

Probably a lot of injury risks, but in todays' society possible a way to keep from getting injured as well.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 9, 2014)

Rick Tresnak said:


> Probably a lot of injury risks, but in todays' society possible a way to keep from getting injured as well.



Agreed.

My hobbies, snowmobiling, skiing and wakeboarding, are more dangerous than martial arts in a controlled setting. Hell I've been out for going in 10 months now after a shoulder surgery secondary to a sled accident but I get good benes through work.

I work to live not live to work. I also think the benefits outweigh the risks but in EMS we're not fighting, we're deflecting and escaping.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Sep 9, 2014)

Any sport has it's risks of injury. That being said, the higher amount of strength and greater flexibility you would have from a sport will help to prevent on the job injuries. If you go to a quality place to receive quality training, they will know not to push beginners too hard. They don't want people to get hurt either.


----------



## cprted (Sep 9, 2014)

Be safe about it.  I'm in Judo and I ski all winter long ...


----------



## Tigger (Sep 9, 2014)

Aflac is also quite reasonable for a year of short term disability. My coverage starts the day I get injured or two weeks after I go to the hospital with an illness. I figure I am far more likely to hurt myself than get super sick. I have sick days but this way if I tweak my knee skiing I can avoid using them and take no pay days instead.


----------



## JohnRG (Sep 9, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Aflac is also quite reasonable for a year of short term disability. My coverage starts the day I get injured or two weeks after I go to the hospital with an illness. I figure I am far more likely to hurt myself than get super sick. I have sick days but this way if I tweak my knee skiing I can avoid using them and take no pay days instead.


Getting Aflac is something i will definitely look into once i get onto the job. Thanks for mentioning!


----------



## JohnJ (Nov 7, 2014)

JohnRG said:


> Iv been curious about weather training in Sports like Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, Judo, MMA or any Martial Art in general if it can be potential dangerous on the body by potentially causing injury considering how physically demanding the job of EMS can be on the body already, especially your back. Is there any EMS personnel that trains in these activities on your spar time. If so how has your experience been thus far? Does the Mental and Physical Benefits of Martial Arts training outweigh the physical risk of injury?



As others have mentioned, anything physical activity you do will present a set of risks. Whether it's weight lifting, running, or mixed martial arts, the risks will always be present. However, if you train properly and have a good instructor, your risk of injury is going to be minimized. I've trained in jiu-jitsu for three years and I've just began Thai boxing and I have yet to see any true injuries that resulted from these activities.


----------



## HotelCo (Nov 17, 2014)

You'll be fine. I broke my foot doing Krav, and still managed to hobble along enough to where I could work.


----------



## JamesW (Nov 23, 2014)

HotelCo said:


> You'll be fine. I broke my foot doing Krav, and still managed to hobble along enough to where I could work.



I love Krav Maga.


----------



## Gina Orsi (Nov 23, 2014)

Its fine. Im a fourth degree black belts in tae kwon do, been practicing for 8 years and still taking classes while I work as an emt. In my opinion, sports such as these just benefit you out in the field.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Nov 24, 2014)

i started boxing 19 years ago (jesus that makes me feel old??), never seen an injury other than a few strained muscles (from roadwork/running which of course would be optional for you...), or the odd bump on the nose/eyes/jaw (sparring, again optional)...its one of the BEST, if not THE best sports you can do for all over body conditioning, back strengthening and cardio etc...and who doesn't like punching stuff after a hard days work dealing with idiots?


----------



## Joey DeMartino (Dec 27, 2014)

Why punch "stuff" when you already have nice fluffy mobile idiots readily available?  Now THAT'S discipline. I like cutting down burning hazard trees and do freestyle motocross. Everything we do beyond the norm only keeps us safer and constantly tuned in to a quicker reactive element and strength needed for self preservation. Injuries happen, but conditioning and OJT (no- we don't hit the mouthy family member/s) restraint has proven time after time to be the best defense against personal injury and litigation.  But it has to be fun or you'll quickly trade it for beer and Oreos.


----------



## emt4lifes (Dec 30, 2014)

There are all kinds of risky hobbies, but you have to be really in shape to do the ones you are interested in. I would say being in shape might actually prevent injury on the job as well!


----------

